# Comment mettre de la musique sur un Ipod ?



## 130499 (1 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu un Ipod nano pour mon anniversaire et j'ai télécharger de la musique sur beezik et je sais pas comment la mettre sur mon Ipod...
Si vous avez la solution aidez moi S.V.P


----------



## BigMac50 (1 Mai 2010)

Salut t'es que pc ou mac ? Tu as une multitude de solution comme iTunes qui est gratuis


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2010)

Y'a plus de mode d'emploi dans la boite des iPods?


----------



## BigMac50 (1 Mai 2010)

Pardon c'est gratuit

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h45 ----------

Euh y'en a jamais eu enfin je veux dire moi je n'en ai jamais eu même pour l'iPhone Ca reste très minimaliste


----------



## Vijay (3 Mai 2010)

Hihihi les mauvaises langues le problème sur BeeZik est que la majorité des titres téléchargés sont en WMA il te faut donc les convertir en un format pris en charge par iTunes (MP3 par exemple le plus simple). Voila après une fois tes chansons dans iTunes je ne m'étendrai pas sur le sujet


----------

